# I'm back!



## Missbb2591

Hey,

Just wanted to quickly introduce myself...I used to be an active member when I was ttc dd1 and now w I have dd1,2 and 3! My situation has changed lots since then, my marriage broke down and I'm not with someone new, we have 5 kids between us and have just got a very unexpected :bfp: crazy scared but hoping to get back into baby and bump to see me through this journey! 

Oh and I'm Beth :wave:


----------



## Missbb2591

That should have said I am now with someone new :dohh:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Welcome back!!


----------



## Missbb2591

Thanks :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome back <3

I have sent you a private message regarding your accounts. 

x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back


----------



## Missbb2591

Wobbles said:


> Welcome back <3
> 
> I have sent you a private message regarding your accounts.
> 
> x

Thanks :) I've replied


----------

